# Smoke Detectors Under Ceiling Fan



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I looked at a job at a dormitory where we will remove the existing surface mount light and install new ceiling fan/light in each room. It looks like the smoke detectors were installed a few years ago about 18" from the existing light in each room. If we install the ceiling fans, the existing smoke detector will be right under the new ceiling fans. IMO that doesn't seem acceptable. The smoke detectors should not be under the ceiling fan. Is that a correct assessment? If so, how far away should the smoke detectors be away from the ceiling fan?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Some smoke detectors are mounted inside of air ducts.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Some smoke detectors are mounted inside of air ducts.


The existing smoke detectors are typical residential type. Kidde Brand.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Our local code is 56" from the edge of the fan blade.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Usually the detectors come with a do and don't sheet.

They caution about being at least 6" away from a wall or ceiling, to avoid dead air space.


Or too close to an air duct

No danger of that here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

iirc, we're 36" here

we usually position smokes close to doors , which takes care of this anyways, but there's always that 'closet bedroom' that's a challenge!

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

These smoke detectors are an existing installation. Installing the ceiling fans will make the detectors directly under the the ceiling fan blades. So, building code is 36" from ceiling fan blades?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> These smoke detectors are an existing installation. Installing the ceiling fans will make the detectors directly under the the ceiling fan blades. So, building code is 36" from ceiling fan blades?


Yes. Check the instruction manual that comes with the smokes. It spells all that out.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Yes. Check the instruction manual that comes with the smokes. It spells all that out.


I don't have the instruction manual but, I'm sure I'll find one for verification purposes. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I don't have the instruction manual but, I'm sure I'll find one for verification purposes. Thanks.:thumbup:


Do you have a smoke on your van or in your shop? It's also available online.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Google firex Chris

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Found it. Not within 3' of ceiling fans.


:thumbup:


Ibtl.......:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Ibtl.......:whistling2::laughing:


Troll.....






































:jester::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Found it. Not within 3' of ceiling fans.


Guess you won't be getting this job.. guess I'll go bid it.

NO PROBLEM HERE! :thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Guess you won't be getting this job.. guess I'll go bid it.
> 
> NO PROBLEM HERE! :thumbup:


Hang it on the wall and be done with it.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Hang it on the wall and be done with it.


Don't be silly, everyone knows why they call them *CEILING* fans :jester::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Don't be silly, everyone knows why they call them *CEILING* fans :jester::laughing:


Oh har de har har!


----------

